# 4/25/17. Chasing the Silver... went home with the GOLD!



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

made it out to Caesar's Creek this afternoon in the kayak ...Crappie fishing was pretty slow this afternoon, I blame that on the last few days of cold nights . Anyway, I wasn't doing horribly bad picking up one fish every 30 minutes or so with minnows set about 10 feet deep. I was also casting 16th ounce twister tail to make time go by...as I was holding my jig rod in one hand and repositioning the kayak with the paddle in my other hand... I felt a little "tap" in the rod..." awesome!" i thought..." got one on the jig"! however, my rod was doubled over and I could not feel any discernible fight from a fish ...just a few slow heavy "thumps "...I figured I snagged a small log and I started reeling it in slowly... then this thing surfaced next to my kayak ... I literally had to look three or four times before I had enough sense to reach down and lip this thing..... " oh my GAWD!!!.....

































Final measurement is 17.5" !!!!!!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on a true beast Carl. Well deserved !!!!!


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Get some fillets off that one...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW ! what a hog, looks like you could drop a tennis ball in his mouth, nice.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn! That's huge! What's the state record?


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Sweet Crappie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice slab, is it going to be a mount/replica or into the frying pan?


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

Holy smokes


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Aaron2012 said:


> Nice slab, is it going to be a mount/replica or into the frying pan?


Or replica and frying pan???


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

bellbrookbass said:


> Damn! That's huge! What's the state record?


Looks like a little over 18" but I'd get a weight just in case. 4.5 lbs


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

That thing is a tank! Holy crap.

State record is 18.5" and 3.9 lbs


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks guys... heres another reference pic to the size of it...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

That's the biggest crappie I have ever seen from around here, holy cow! Nice catch


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats on the nice slab and surprise, I've found the huge crappie dont give much fight too


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

easily the largest i've seen out of CC, beautiful fish, nice catch


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

That sir is a monster.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Oh my goodness that is huge!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Let us know how she tastes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Amazing fish...... wall fur sure


----------



## Bob61 (Aug 20, 2014)

A fish of a lifetime, congrats.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish Carl! Still can't get over how big it is and the size of the mouth on it. Congrats again!


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow man what a fish!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's awesome man nice work!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats, that is a ridiculously large crappie!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy Snickies!!! Now that is a White Crappie!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Dude, I'm on the mount train! I don't think I've met many guys who know even half as much as you do about crappie, your dedication to crappie has certainly reaped some stellar rewards! The trophy is well deserved!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

dude! it's like up to your elbow! unbelievable! I was thinking gold, you caught a an eye


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Amazing crappie, congrats!! Wow


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

That's a SLOB!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations on catching Slabzilla! I’ve never had a fish mounted, but if I ever catch a crappie in Ohio anything close to that size it will be on the wall.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Best fish post I've seen in a long time. What a monster crappie.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Monster crappie great job!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Woah...congrats! That thing is an oinker.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Soooo personal best walleye and a personal best ridiculously large crappie so far this year. It's shaping up to be an epic year for ya!

CONGRATS man that's trophy!


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Wow. The fishing may have been a little slow but that makes up for it.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations! Really nice fish!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

my dream fish..wadda slob.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Let us know when you get the mount done! Helluva slab


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

That just looks freakish.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Look up slab in the dictionary and find a pic of that mammoth. Wall mounter for sure.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

That is an amazing crappie 9. Great pictures to show it's size. Congrats.

How old does a crappie have to be to get that big? (around here?)


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Biggest crappy I ve seen around here congrats buddy


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow. Monster fish. Congrats


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

9Left said:


> made it out to Caesar's Creek this afternoon in the kayak ...Crappie fishing was pretty slow this afternoon, I blame that on the last few days of cold nights . Anyway, I wasn't doing horribly bad picking up one fish every 30 minutes or so with minnows set about 10 feet deep. I was also casting 16th ounce twister tail to make time go by...as I was holding my jig rod in one hand and repositioning the kayak with the paddle in my other hand... I felt a little "tap" in the rod..." awesome!" i thought..." got one on the jig"! however, my rod was doubled over and I could not feel any discernible fight from a fish ...just a few slow heavy "thumps "...I figured I snagged a small log and I started reeling it in slowly... then this thing surfaced next to my kayak ... I literally had to look three or four times before I had enough sense to reach down and lip this thing..... " oh my GAWD!!!.....
> View attachment 235624
> 
> View attachment 235625
> ...


True trophy man! Congrats!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A fish of a lifetime for sure Carl.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

That thing needs to be on a wall. Fiberglass mount?


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

9..dont put it on a wall...do a table mount with a couple smaller crappie.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

afishinfool... thats a fine idea... would you be able to recomend a good taxidermist for the job?


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

9Left said:


> afishinfool... thats a fine idea... would you be able to recomend a good taxidermist for the job?


I agree with afishinfool. A fish that special needs the context of a regular sized fish on each side of it to emphasize it's true size. I am green....... Darn good job.


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

9Left said:


> made it out to Caesar's Creek this afternoon in the kayak ...Crappie fishing was pretty slow this afternoon, I blame that on the last few days of cold nights . Anyway, I wasn't doing horribly bad picking up one fish every 30 minutes or so with minnows set about 10 feet deep. I was also casting 16th ounce twister tail to make time go by...as I was holding my jig rod in one hand and repositioning the kayak with the paddle in my other hand... I felt a little "tap" in the rod..." awesome!" i thought..." got one on the jig"! however, my rod was doubled over and I could not feel any discernible fight from a fish ...just a few slow heavy "thumps "...I figured I snagged a small log and I started reeling it in slowly... then this thing surfaced next to my kayak ... I literally had to look three or four times before I had enough sense to reach down and lip this thing..... " oh my GAWD!!!.....
> View attachment 235624
> 
> View attachment 235625
> ...


Nice job very nice fish did you get it weighed


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

9..I only know of 1 taxidermist (?) that I myself have seen their work, thats thats the guy in Springboro..dont recall his name but he done a mount for a friend of mine and did a excellent job..goodluck..and btw, great catch!


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey 9, try to research a taxidermist quickly..the webbing between a crappies dorsal fin does not hold up well for a long period of time ( even frozen ). 30 years ago I had a 4lb Blk Crappie out of DH that I wanted to do a table mount with and couldnt because I waited too long..so try to do it quickly..goodluck and good fishing!


----------



## Carl Anderson (Apr 19, 2017)

9Left said:


> made it out to Caesar's Creek this afternoon in the kayak ...Crappie fishing was pretty slow this afternoon, I blame that on the last few days of cold nights . Anyway, I wasn't doing horribly bad picking up one fish every 30 minutes or so with minnows set about 10 feet deep. I was also casting 16th ounce twister tail to make time go by...as I was holding my jig rod in one hand and repositioning the kayak with the paddle in my other hand... I felt a little "tap" in the rod..." awesome!" i thought..." got one on the jig"! however, my rod was doubled over and I could not feel any discernible fight from a fish ...just a few slow heavy "thumps "...I figured I snagged a small log and I started reeling it in slowly... then this thing surfaced next to my kayak ... I literally had to look three or four times before I had enough sense to reach down and lip this thing..... " oh my GAWD!!!.....
> View attachment 235624
> 
> View attachment 235625
> ...


Wow Man! Hawg he's the size of a bass, congrats


9Left said:


> made it out to Caesar's Creek this afternoon in the kayak ...Crappie fishing was pretty slow this afternoon, I blame that on the last few days of cold nights . Anyway, I wasn't doing horribly bad picking up one fish every 30 minutes or so with minnows set about 10 feet deep. I was also casting 16th ounce twister tail to make time go by...as I was holding my jig rod in one hand and repositioning the kayak with the paddle in my other hand... I felt a little "tap" in the rod..." awesome!" i thought..." got one on the jig"! however, my rod was doubled over and I could not feel any discernible fight from a fish ...just a few slow heavy "thumps "...I figured I snagged a small log and I started reeling it in slowly... then this thing surfaced next to my kayak ... I literally had to look three or four times before I had enough sense to reach down and lip this thing..... " oh my GAWD!!!.....
> View attachment 235624
> 
> View attachment 235625
> ...


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go, Carl!


----------



## MuskieFred (May 4, 2017)

9Left said:


> made it out to Caesar's Creek this afternoon in the kayak ...Crappie fishing was pretty slow this afternoon, I blame that on the last few days of cold nights . Anyway, I wasn't doing horribly bad picking up one fish every 30 minutes or so with minnows set about 10 feet deep. I was also casting 16th ounce twister tail to make time go by...as I was holding my jig rod in one hand and repositioning the kayak with the paddle in my other hand... I felt a little "tap" in the rod..." awesome!" i thought..." got one on the jig"! however, my rod was doubled over and I could not feel any discernible fight from a fish ...just a few slow heavy "thumps "...I figured I snagged a small log and I started reeling it in slowly... then this thing surfaced next to my kayak ... I literally had to look three or four times before I had enough sense to reach down and lip this thing..... " oh my GAWD!!!.....
> View attachment 235624
> 
> View attachment 235625
> ...


Nice Crappie!!


----------



## Slojoe (Apr 9, 2017)

That's one heck of a crappie.make sure you turn in length and weight to fish ohio bet it's the biggest of the year if it's not a state record.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Did I miss the weight of it? I saw 17.5 length, 18 1/2 record.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Coincidentally we have Crappie king Mike Walters on-air Tonight 11 to mid. Mike w/his partner Rick Solomon won 34 Crappie USA tournaments through the years. Listen for tip & tricks til Midnight on 980-AM in SW-OH or FishHuntRadio.com from anywhere.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

afishinfool said:


> 9..I only know of 1 taxidermist (?) that I myself have seen their work, thats thats the guy in Springboro..dont recall his name but he done a mount for a friend of mine and did a excellent job..goodluck..and btw, great catch!



Charlton taxidermy is in springboro. They have done a deer mount for me. Absolutely first class work from that shop. They don't seem to cut any corners and take great pride in what they produce.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Bring your check book. A table mount with 3 fish is going to be quite pricey!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yes it would be...The idea of the table mount next to at 11 or 12 inch crappie is an awesome idea...but then again you're talking upwards of $800-for something like that .... i'll do some looking around, BAss n pro... I appreciate the suggestion I will check them out


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> Did I miss the weight of it? I saw 17.5 length, 18 1/2 record.



...guys at the time of the catch, i didnt have a scale with me.. I have caught a lot of big crappies in my life ,but with the state record being almost 4 pounds ... I can guarantee you this fish was not over 3 pounds ... it may have been pushing right at 3 pounds but thats it... for the length of the fish it was a surprisingly thin belly .
I do have the fish wrapped up securely in the freezer right now, I suppose that I could unwrap it and get a weight.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

prob lost 5 to 6 ozs in the freezer....she had spawned out or it was a record size male!!


----------

